
Story about wife passing away on plane - share_story
Some time ago on HN there was a story shared about a man and his wife, how he met her at conference and how she passed away on the plane. Could you please share it once again?
======
dang
You might be thinking of John Perry Barlow, who had a similar story to that.
I'm on my phone so can't dig up a link but it should be easy to find.

